# PC won't recognize any keyboard or mouse/ USB or PS2



## KristinaShetter (Jun 17, 2008)

My computer is about a year and a half old... it's been running fine with a wireless keyboard and mouse until 6 months ago... The receiver had two cords, a USB mouse cord (which I connected to a PS2 port using an adapter) and a PS2 keyboard cord. When it stopped working, we tried connecting different PS2 mice and keyboards but nothing changed. I dismantled the PC and checked everything out to make sure I hadn't screwed something up that was just then coming back to bite me in the ***...
When that seemed fruitless, I left the poor thing to rot.

I've just now spent the last hour or so rebuilding the computer from the ground up.

Alas, everything is perfect and still no response to my attempts at input.

Yes, I had installed the correct mouse/keyboard drivers when I originally built the PC. Yes, I attempted using several different PS2. I have not bought another USB mouse or keyboard to try yet simply because my wireless mouse and keyboard runs perfectly when only plugged in to a USB port (in any computer other than mine, of course). Yes, I attempted using the front USB ports and all of the back USB ports and still no luck.

So basically... my computer hates me.
Anything I could do to change that?


Kristina


----------



## bluejacket33 (Dec 27, 2009)

i have this same problem. My computer wont recognize any mouse or keyboard. I've tried three different mice and 2 different keyboards and there all ps2 connectors


----------

